# Born Free vs. Evenflo Glass Bottles



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Is there a reason I should buy Born Free glass bottles, which are several times more expensive than Evenflo?

I'm trying to research online, checking out the nipples, etc., but not having a lot of luck.

We won't be needing these for the first month or so, until I get pumping established.


----------



## popbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

I was one of those stupid people who bought the born free glass bottles because I couldn't find the Evenflo ones...then a week later, I went to babies R Us, and there were loads of the evenflo glass so I bought those, and the medela pump fits well on the evenflo ...I don't think there is any difference...glass is glass..no Bisphenal A in either one, which is the main concern.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DH just ordered the evenflo bottles.

I was SO impressed that he looked up glass bottles yesterday. He had the born free page open on his computer. We decided that there was no reason for the extra expense. Also, an online review said that the Evenflo bottles are compatible with the Medela, which is likely to be the pump I use.


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

I used the evenflo glass ones and they were wonderful.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

Another vote for the evenflo bottles, I have a medela pump...it all works together wonderfully.


----------



## jessma (Sep 14, 2006)

We are exclusively formula feeding (eczema meds issue, don't ask) and have been using the Evenflo glass bottles - they are great. It's been 11 weeks, and frankly they are working really well for us. We use them with Nuk nipples. I bought them at babies r us. I love the fact that I can sterilize (yes, the old fashioned way in a pot of boiling water) and not worry about plastic breakdown, etc., esp since we use them every day. The one bit of advice I have - don't bother with the 4 oz bottles. Just go straight to the 8 oz bottles, and if you don't need the volume just fill up to that amount. We wasted some money buying the 4 oz bottles and 8 oz bottles, and we only used the 4 oz bottles for a month.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I use the Evenflo glass bottles... I purchased them at Babies R Us. I also use the Medela PIS pump (also purchased at Babies R Us) and they work great together. I purchased separate nipples for the bottles since I don't like the ones that come with the bottles. I, too, sterilize them in a pot of h2o on the stovetop (the old-fashioned) way. No complaints, very happy.


----------



## BeccaBear (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessma* 
The one bit of advice I have - don't bother with the 4 oz bottles. Just go straight to the 8 oz bottles, and if you don't need the volume just fill up to that amount. We wasted some money buying the 4 oz bottles and 8 oz bottles, and we only used the 4 oz bottles for a month.

I just wanted to chime in here. We are actually still using 2oz bottles and Punkin is 3 months old! Our 4oz ones should last quite a while. It just depends on your babes eating pattern, I guess.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessma* 
We are exclusively formula feeding (eczema meds issue, don't ask) and have been using the Evenflo glass bottles - they are great. It's been 11 weeks, and frankly they are working really well for us. We use them with Nuk nipples. I bought them at babies r us. I love the fact that I can sterilize (yes, the old fashioned way in a pot of boiling water) and not worry about plastic breakdown, etc., esp since we use them every day. The one bit of advice I have - don't bother with the 4 oz bottles. Just go straight to the 8 oz bottles, and if you don't need the volume just fill up to that amount. We wasted some money buying the 4 oz bottles and 8 oz bottles, and we only used the 4 oz bottles for a month.

I just wanted to say that ds is 6.5 months old and we still only use the 4 oz bottles for the days he is at daycare. He drinks about 3 of them in 8 hours.


----------



## maureen73 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great post......I have been wondering the exact same thing. Almost broke down and bought the born free last night online but couldn't figure out the difference between that and evenflo. Thanks.


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

What kinds of nipples fit on the evenflows? We currently use Second Nature nipples on Avents and love the nipples.


----------



## maiat (Dec 15, 2006)

The Born Free nipples are advertised as "non-estrogenic." Are the EvenFlow non-estrogenic? The Born Free nipples are shaped similar to Avent nipples but are a little different.

Anybody know on BPA-free teething toys?


----------



## dbvernon (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi! We're using glass bottles now but I think we're almost done with bottles. What is working for older infants moving on from the bottle, eg alternatives to plastic sippy cups? We tried the Born Free drinking and training cups and they leak out the top of the spout. Also any recommendations for spoons? Do you use metal to avoid the plastic? I would love to hear all your suggestions.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dbvernon* 
Hi! We're using glass bottles now but I think we're almost done with bottles. What is working for older infants moving on from the bottle, eg alternatives to plastic sippy cups? We tried the Born Free drinking and training cups and they leak out the top of the spout. Also any recommendations for spoons? Do you use metal to avoid the plastic? I would love to hear all your suggestions.

Thanks!
Debra

I highly recommend the Klean Kanteen stainless steel sippy! My son's had his for 10 mos. and we recently switched the lid from a sippy to a sports top, so he'll be able to use it forever.
We didn't need baby spoons since we let the little guy self-feed from the start, so he just used his hands. Now that he's old enough to use utensils, he just uses small metal utensils.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Bumping this thread to hear any other suggestions about toys or anything else. I just threw away a bunch of stuff... I didn't realize BPA was in the HARD clear plastics. For some reason I thought the dangerous plastics were the softer ones when it's the opposite!









For any moms who are breastfeeding *and* using bottles, the playtex drop-ins are supposed to be safe and BPA free, and the natural latch nipples are available in natural latex.


----------



## MadysonMom (Mar 15, 2007)

I am so glad I found this. I was wondering what nipples to use. I am currently using Advent bottles and nipples but switching to evenflow glass today. I am glad to hear the bottles fit the medela pump. Are the advent nipples harmful and it is bad for me to freez my milk in the plastic storage bags? Please help.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I think the storage bags are ok. It's the hard clear plastics you have to worry about, and anything with a 7 recycling number. The Avent bottles are definitely bad. Here are a few links you might find helpful...

http://zrecs.blogspot.com/2007/07/z-...carbonate.html

http://zrecs.blogspot.com/2007/05/si...ree-sippy.html


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

From what I have read, our gerber seal n go bags are ok. I feel awful because I just threw one of our avent bottles in the freezer instead of using the bag. Is anyone else having a "everything we do is killing us" kind of day? I only thought ds's sippy cup (not clear) was ok until I found the evil 7 on it. I am also getting mad that none of our sippy/sports cup (none clear) have numbers on them. I think we just need the klean kanteen. We just got back from a trip to babies r us and whole foods with new bottles ourselves. We rarely use bottles, but my parents are babysitting for a baby-free date night.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

So, are bottles with drop ins okay?? DS is 4 months old, and he has had 3 or 4 bottles so far in the Avent Tempo bottles with the plastic collapsible liners...Are they okay or do I need to throw them out?


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

to the pp that asked about spoons, we also let DS maily self feed, but for soups we use bamboo spoons. We also have bamboo forks and plates for when he is older.


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
to the pp that asked about spoons, we also let DS maily self feed, but for soups we use bamboo spoons. We also have bamboo forks and plates for when he is older.

Is bamboo the most versatile thing on earth? Food, floors, diapers, forks....

The drop ins are on the border.
http://zrecs.blogspot.com/2007/07/z-...carbonate.html


----------



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

We're using BornFree glass bottles right now, and I love them! We started out with Evenflo glass, but my son has had pretty bad reflux and those flowed too fast for him and didn't vent very well. The bornfree are perfect and have been great for his reflux. For us it was well worth the cost. I only bought 6 and kept a few evenflo for emergencies.
They should be compatible with the second nature nipples I'm not sure though. They are compatible with Avent nipples.
If your lo does great with the evenflo i'd stick with those, you can also use any standard size nipples with them.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessma* 
We are exclusively formula feeding (eczema meds issue, don't ask) and have been using the Evenflo glass bottles - they are great. It's been 11 weeks, and frankly they are working really well for us. We use them with Nuk nipples. I bought them at babies r us. I love the fact that I can sterilize (yes, the old fashioned way in a pot of boiling water) and not worry about plastic breakdown, etc., esp since we use them every day. The one bit of advice I have - don't bother with the 4 oz bottles. Just go straight to the 8 oz bottles, and if you don't need the volume just fill up to that amount. We wasted some money buying the 4 oz bottles and 8 oz bottles, and we only used the 4 oz bottles for a month.

I used bottles for EBM until DD was about 10 months old, and we never used a 9 ounce bottle, all 4 ounces ones. I think it's to do with them being used to drinking smaller amounts at the breast, but more frequently. I tend to see a lot of exlusively bottle fed babies drinking larger amounts.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Bump!

Has anyone successfully had their LO switch from a wide-mouth bottle (like the Avent ones) to the Evenflo glass? I would love to ditch our Gerber Comforthold bottles, but DS has been doing so well on them that I am worried that the switch to a much smaller nipple would be hard for him to handle.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
Bump!

Has anyone successfully had their LO switch from a wide-mouth bottle (like the Avent ones) to the Evenflo glass? I would love to ditch our Gerber Comforthold bottles, but DS has been doing so well on them that I am worried that the switch to a much smaller nipple would be hard for him to handle.

Thanks in advance!

We tried the smaller mouthed bottles, but all the nipples (we tried a few) seem to flow too fast. The soothie small nipples worked the best for us though. The born free accept the larger mouthed nipples so we may just stick with those. She still likes avent nipples the best.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay, so just to double check - the Born Free glass bottles are wide-mouthed and accept Avent nipples?

There is a store that stocks them located about 20 minutes from our place, and I want to be sure I've got my facts straight before I head over there tomorrow.


----------



## phillychiquita (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
Okay, so just to double check - the Born Free glass bottles are wide-mouthed and accept Avent nipples?

There is a store that stocks them located about 20 minutes from our place, and I want to be sure I've got my facts straight before I head over there tomorrow.

I want to know this too....


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeccaBear* 
I just wanted to chime in here. We are actually still using 2oz bottles and Punkin is 3 months old! Our 4oz ones should last quite a while. It just depends on your babes eating pattern, I guess.

I think the reason for the difference is, the PP formula feeds. Formula feed babies eat more at one sitting. I remember when my dd was six months old, she would eat 6oz at her night time feedings! I never used the 4 oz bottles very long with my FF babies.

Now my BF babies, DD2 I never used the 8oz bottles until she was a toddler. And then she only used them when she was at grandma's for naptime or she needed comfort when I wasn't around.

With DS I bought these bottles because they are supposed to be BPA free.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B000C4OPJQ

Unfortunatly they come with newborn nipples and I have a very fast letdown. So DS is used to a fast flow and these just PO him. I have yet to find these bottles in a store or replacement nipples. I was going to order them from Sassy's website but they wanted MORE to ship them than for the nipples themselves. I never thought of buying a different brand nipple to put on them. Of course the shape of these nipples were one of the reasons I bought them. They are supposed to be "more like breast." I wonder if I should just make the hole bigger myself.

Oh and for sippy cups.. I use the born free plastic one. But again, often ds likes me to just hold the cup and let him drink some water out of a coffee mug.


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SarahLi* 
We're using BornFree glass bottles right now, and I love them! We started out with Evenflo glass, but my son has had pretty bad reflux and those flowed too fast for him and didn't vent very well. The bornfree are perfect and have been great for his reflux. For us it was well worth the cost. I only bought 6 and kept a few evenflo for emergencies.
They should be compatible with the second nature nipples I'm not sure though. They are compatible with Avent nipples.
If your lo does great with the evenflo i'd stick with those, you can also use any standard size nipples with them.

Just to report, the Born Free bottles are NOT compatible with the Second Nature nipples but are compatible with the Avent. The venting on the Second Nature nipples make it leak...darn!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

I switched from avent to the evenflow glass bottles. We tried replacing the yellow rubber nipples with the silicone (clear) platex nipples, but DS didn't take them well. Then we tried the Medela nipples (which fit the evenflo bottles perfectly) and he took them like a charm, better than with the evenflo or avent nipples. But each babe is different. DS had never had a bottle of EBM until around 4 months.

I'd just bought the re-usable avent breast milk containers thinking it was less "disposable" than the bags. Now I don't even want to use them - just been freezing my milk in the glass bottles.


----------



## ingeling (Jan 15, 2007)

F.Y.I:
Evenflo has brought back their "ultra" nipple.
It is a wide, short nipple that fits on the Evenflo glass bottle. Perfect shape for nursing babies without going to a wide neck bottle.
They took it off the market about a year ago but since they signed the WHO directive I guess they decided to bring it back.
It is now called Evenflo comfort select. "Breast feeding nipple". Hard to find but should be available soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
Bump!

Has anyone successfully had their LO switch from a wide-mouth bottle (like the Avent ones) to the Evenflo glass? I would love to ditch our Gerber Comforthold bottles, but DS has been doing so well on them that I am worried that the switch to a much smaller nipple would be hard for him to handle.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
Is there a reason I should buy Born Free glass bottles, which are several times more expensive than Evenflo?

I'm trying to research online, checking out the nipples, etc., but not having a lot of luck.

We won't be needing these for the first month or so, until I get pumping established.

Medela plastic is Bisphenol A free and cheaper than Born Free--they just don't hype it although I've seen it on their packaging. Bonus if you use their pump too as you'll already have some supplies.

Some moms don't like the Medela nipples though, but they just use other nipples that they like better.

V


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I'll be the voice of dissent here and say that we didn't like the Evenflo bottles because of how narrow the nipple was. DD had trouble between breast and bottle (and she only gets a bottle maybe once a week while I work). The Born Free worked a lot better for us.


----------



## ameliasward (Mar 13, 2006)

For the poster that mentioned her fast let-down: I'm not sure if this is approved by the powers-that-be, but when my daughter needed a faster flowing nipple I sterilized a needle and poked a couple additional holes in the newborn slow-flow nipple.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
Okay, so just to double check - the Born Free glass bottles are wide-mouthed and accept Avent nipples?

There is a store that stocks them located about 20 minutes from our place, and I want to be sure I've got my facts straight before I head over there tomorrow.

I don't know about Born Free, but I know that the Kelan Kanteen sippy takes an Avent nipple. (It's the only nipple DS takes, and we don't use it very often.) We bought the Evenflo ones, but he won't take them. And the KK will still be good when he moves to a sippy.


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ameliasward* 
For the poster that mentioned her fast let-down: I'm not sure if this is approved by the powers-that-be, but when my daughter needed a faster flowing nipple I sterilized a needle and poked a couple additional holes in the newborn slow-flow nipple.

This is absolutely ok and saves you money and the environment waste! We though are still using a newborn nipple at 1 yr and it still works fine.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

we bought the thermos foogo sippy, which we LOVE! it is bpa free...

i also recommend the 'z report' as referenced by pp.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

We use the Born Free plastic bottles and luv them. I was wondering about the glass ones, why use glass over plastic is we use the born free?


----------



## Lalaith (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maiat* 
Anybody know on BPA-free teething toys?

Look for anything by Haba. They are awesome!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd go with evenflow, thats what we have. DS was always ebf, so we just got the 4oz. He only very, very, very rarely drank all 4oz when I was away for a couple hours. So for us the 4oz's were fine









We have a nothing-made-in-china (toy and everything else whenever possible) rule in our house due to lead and issues with china (tibet, labor, environmental, etc), so we're big haba/selecta/plan toys fans around here









I did buy the thermos sippy as its at least bpa free and ds seems to like it a good bit...


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

For bottles, we just use the Medela ones that came with the pump. But, she does not like the Medela nipple the less than half dozen times we've been apart she's had the Medela bottle with a Gerber nipple we got with some Gerber bottles I won in a draw. I know the Born Free ones have the insert to make them flow better (or something? so babies don't get gas?) but that is probably more of an issue for younger babes and babes who are getting bottles often.

DD has a Born Free sippy because I hadn't seen that really long list of other sippys that are BPA free (and 1/4 of the price). After I saw that Nuby ones were also BPA free, I let her have the Nuby one that was in the prize basket, but she prefers the Born Free one so I guess it wasn't a waste of $ after all.


----------



## Visions (Mar 29, 2007)

we HAD a born free sippy, but my daughter's friend bit a big piece of the spout off. it leaked anyways....
then i realized that the super cheap playtex sipster we have is BPA free... so, we're going with that. something about cashing in on mom's fear of contaminants bugs me with some of these products.
"non estrogenic" means bpa free; bpa and pthaylates (sp?) mimic estrogen in the body.. i think..


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
DD has a Born Free sippy because I hadn't seen that really long list of other sippys that are BPA free (and 1/4 of the price). After I saw that Nuby ones were also BPA free, I let her have the Nuby one that was in the prize basket, but she prefers the Born Free one so I guess it wasn't a waste of $ after all.

Where is this list you speak of? DS has ruined the nipples on the Born Free sippy's by bitting big chunks out of them. Also they seem to leak for us. He likes to hold them upside down and shake the liquid out all over the place.

I would like something I could feel good about using but wont break the bank.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Where is this list you speak of? DS has ruined the nipples on the Born Free sippy's by bitting big chunks out of them. Also they seem to leak for us. He likes to hold them upside down and shake the liquid out all over the place.

I would like something I could feel good about using but wont break the bank.

someone posted it on a thread in this forum about 3 weeks ago...


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
someone posted it on a thread in this forum about 3 weeks ago...

OK a little help if you please.

Name of the thread, link to list???


----------



## Danielle69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maiat* 
The Born Free nipples are advertised as "non-estrogenic." Are the EvenFlow non-estrogenic? The Born Free nipples are shaped similar to Avent nipples but are a little different.

Anybody know on BPA-free teething toys?

Here is a great list & links to safe teethers









http://safemama.com/2008/01/04/bpa-f...s-cheat-sheet/


----------

